# Oklahoma/Texas German Shepherd Breeder



## Kendal22550 (Sep 11, 2006)

I am looking for a good breeder in the Oklahoma/Texas... even Missouri Area. I just need a good family companion dog that loves a lot of exercise. I haven't been on here in a while so I'm out of the loop. The internet seems to be a mess of breeders so hoping someone can guide me in the right direction. Thanks!


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

Yes, I have been looking to. (For a pup, years from now) lol

Good luck!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Are you looking for showline or working lines? I can recommend a showline in Whitesboro (near Sherman) German Shepherd Puppies, German Shepherd Breeders | Whitesboro, TX.

I just checked her site and it doesn't appear to be up to date. I hope everything is ok with her. She normally has a a 2-3 litters a year, though I know she had planned on cutting back. If SL is what you are looking for I would contact her and see what she has planned.

If you are looking for working lines, Emoore can give you a couple of recommendations around Mckinney. Sorry but I don't recall off the top of my head the name of them.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Hello! North Texas has two nice working line breeders. 

GerdesHaus German Shepherds - Texas - Breed, Import German Shepherd, GerdesHaus Texas German Shepherd Breeder I've met the people several times as well as a couple of their dogs. 

=:= Germelhaus German Shepherd Dogs =:= Breeding Top Working Schutzhund GSDs I haven't met Mellodee personally but I've met a lot of people of have met her and who have dogs from her. Everything I hear about her is good, I like all of the dogs I've met from her. 


www.rittermarkkennels.com is in Oklahoma. I don't know them personally and have not met their dogs, but I was in contact with them when I was searching for a puppy about a year ago. I like the looks of their website and they sounded great on the phone, but nothing ever came together with them. They might be worth looking into as well.

The breeder GSDAlphamom mentioned is really the only Euro Show Line breeder in Texas I can recommend.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Emoore said:


> Hello! North Texas has two nice working line breeders.
> 
> GerdesHaus German Shepherds - Texas - Breed, Import German Shepherd, GerdesHaus Texas German Shepherd Breeder I've met the people several times as well as a couple of their dogs.
> 
> ...


I second these breeders! I have personally meet both first and second breeders mentioned. I have also worked and trained with Mellodee Middleton with Germel Haus. These breeders have an awesome breeding program!! My male Otto grand sire is Eli and he is just amazing to watch.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Crooked Creek is in Missouri and I think she has puppies


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Try contacting Prestige K9 - Working Line German Shepherds – Police K9, Personal Protection and Estate Protection I would love a male pup from here. There in OKC.


----------



## Kendal22550 (Sep 11, 2006)

Thank you guys! I was wanting show lines. Its actually a dog for nh inlaws. They have one German shepherd and they are looking to add a second. They walk everyday at least 4 miles a day but don't do any training really other than obedience. They just want a gentle companion. I didn't get my german shepherd around here and j know they want to stay rather local.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Have them look into Austerlitz German Shepherd Dogs She is a fantastic breeder. I have my bitch from her, and just sent her a female pup from this last litter. She also currently has an older female available, but only if their current shep is male.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Kendal22550 said:


> Thank you guys! I was wanting show lines. Its actually a dog for nh inlaws. They have one German shepherd and they are looking to add a second. They walk everyday at least 4 miles a day but don't do any training really other than obedience. They just want a gentle companion. I didn't get my german shepherd around here and j know they want to stay rather local.


NH in-laws? They're in New Hampshire? Also, if they're just wanting a gentle companion and you're looking in TX, we have some GREAT rescues here in Texas.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

A guy in our obedience club has a Gemmelhaus dog and she's wonderful!


----------



## Kendal22550 (Sep 11, 2006)

Sorry, not nh.... I meant my inlaws. Typing on a new kindle fire, getting use to it  I really appreciate everyone's suggestions. I knew I could have some luck here.


----------

